
Emacs with Wanderlust and GMail - kirubakaran
http://box.matto.nl/emacsgmail.html
======
felideon
Not that I use it every day, since my Gmail is not my main e-mail address, but
what's wrong with using Gnus + Gmail?

This kind of answers my question, but I don't think it's relevant when you
have Gmail (or use any other IMAP):

[http://jfm3-repl.blogspot.com/2007/10/emacs-tricks-7-do-
not-...](http://jfm3-repl.blogspot.com/2007/10/emacs-tricks-7-do-not-use-
gnus.html)

